# Airshow crash



## Drone_pilot (Jun 18, 2005)

Crash

one lucky guy.


----------



## mineman65 (Jun 18, 2005)

Close call !!


----------



## druid_ian (Apr 14, 2006)

seen this from the cockpit as a video recently 
have to see if I can find it again. even scarier from inside

regards Ian


----------



## druid_ian (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes I found it here goes 
http://members.cox.net/~ronrapp/thunderbird_crash.mpeg

regards Ian


----------



## Drone_pilot (Apr 15, 2006)

Very scarey indead, pity thers no sound  can you imagine what was said.


----------

